# Addison's Deer Hunt "6 Years Later" Dec. 2010



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Addison's Deer Hunt "6 Years Later" Dec. 2010

Back in Dec of 2005 we met Addison and his dad Randy. We took Addison on a deer hunt only 2 weeks after his surgery. Addison had surgery to remove a brain tumor that was causing him to have severe brain seizures. (His story can be read here.. http://www.ahuntabove.org/hunt622222.php )

Now Addison has recovered and is a typical 12-year-old boy. He enjoys hunting and being outside. Addison's father, Randy, is a Conservation Officer and spends most of his time during deer season working.

Here is Addison and his dad Randy










We at "A Hunt Above" had heard that Randy had not spent much time with his son because of work, so we made things happen where he could enjoy an outing with his son. We set Addison and his dad up at West Wynne Farms in Mississippi for an evening whitetail hunt in December 2010. Not only did they enjoy spending time together in the deer stand, they saw over 30 deer.

Here they are in the stand enjoying their time together.










Addison was waiting on a big buck that had been seen the day before out of that same stand. The big buck did not appear on this particular evening. When light was fading, Addison decided to harvest a doe. Addison was right on his mark when he downed the doe.










Congratulations to Addison on his harvest, but most of all for the time he spent with his dad.










We at "A Hunt Above" strive to make our hunts with the family involved.

The smile on Addison's face says it all.

We thank God for His healing hand placed on Addison during these past years.

We pray that Addison continues to remain strong and healthy.

Thanks to all involved and to our donors who made this hunt possible for Addison.


----------

